# como conectar una mixer a un amplificador



## plastikman (Feb 27, 2008)

Hola a todos!, primero quiero felicitar a todas las personas que se toman su tiempo y brindan sus conocimientos de una manera desinteresada.

Bueno, entrando en materia, tengo un problema por que compré una mixer de dj y un amplificador de potencia y no  puedo conectar ambos. La mixer es una numark DM1050 con salidas RCA y el amplificador es un backstage CS-6000 con dos entradas balanceadas canon y dos de 6.3 mm tambien balanceadas. Mi pregunta es: ¿donde consigo un cable que vaya de rca a canon o si yo lo puedo hacer? ¿que tipo de cable comprar, cuantos conectores canon y cuantos rca necesito? ¿un amigo me comento que podria haber un problema de impedancias....es cierto? y ¿como lo soluciono?

Se que son demasiadas preguntas pero espero que me ayuden. De antemano muchas gracias.


----------



## elaficionado (Feb 27, 2008)

Hola.
Mira la descarga manual, y mira la fig. 1
http://www.clubwnc.com/eshop/produc...FICADOR_CS6000_1100W_CS6000_&products_id=1604
Chao.
elaficionado


----------



## plastikman (Feb 27, 2008)

gracias por tu pronta respuesta! ya vi la figura 1 del manual. De hecho yo tengo ese manual, pero ese seria un extremo del cable, el que va al amplificador, puedo ponerle cualquiera de los dos conectores, ya sea xlr o plug de 6.3 mm. Mi duda es el otro extremo, el que se conecta al mixer ya que la mixer tiene salidas rca. Gracias por tu ayuda.


----------



## elaficionado (Feb 27, 2008)

Hola.
Haz una prueba, arma un cable con un extremo RCA macho y el otro Plug macho (estéreo), en el plug solo conecta el vivo (la punta) y tierra, por supuesto lo mismo con el RCA macho (claro está que tienes que hacer 2 cables uno para cada canal).
Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## plastikman (Feb 28, 2008)

Ah ya entiendo, entonces son dos cables separados, uno por cada canal. Pues necesito ir al centro a comprar el cable y las terminales para armarlo y despues te digo si funcionó. Aprecio mucho tu ayuda y gracias por tus respuestas. Hasta luego!


----------

